# Turkish characters in Word



## badgrammar

Hello, 

I hope this is not outside of the scope of this forum, but I need to figure out how to type individual Turkish characters in Word.  I do not want to switch over to a Tukish keyboard, I just need to be able to type words properly as part of a larger text that is in English.  Any idea where I can find those letters? 

Cok sagol (see, it's not the same without them!)

P.S. I'm on Mac


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I'm going to assume the Mac version of Word is the same as the Windows version in this, but an easy way is to choose Symbol from the Insert menu and choose whatever character you want from the table there.


----------



## badgrammar

Well, I did that, but I can't seem to find the g with a curved accent, the s with a "tail", nor the i with no dot.  Maybe I haven't checked through all the symbols carefully enough (there are about 15 different selections, each with about a hundred symbols).  I also looked for them doing variations of ctrl/alt key and typing the regular letters on the keyboard, but still, no luck.  Thanks though, I'll keep looking!


----------



## modus.irrealis

Maybe there's a difference between our version, but I just scroll down and find them, but it tells me those letters are found in the "Latin Extended-A" subset -- you might also have to change fonts to find a font that has those letters.


----------



## badgrammar

Darnit!  I don't have Latin Extended-A, or atleast haven't found it yet.  I did find the S in one of the menus, but when I try to use it, it just puts an empty box in the text, aaaargh!  If I don't find a solution I'll have to go back to plan b of finding posts in the language and copying and pasting the letters into my text.  Less than ideal ...  Have to run now, but I'll continue searching tomorrow!

But thanks for your help so far!


----------



## badgrammar

Still the same trouble...  Would someone be k ind enough to type for me here the capital letter of "ş"?  I am just copying and pasting.

Teşekkürler!


----------



## aslan

There must be an easier way instead of copying them one by one. Here is the whole alphabet.At least, It solves the problem for now


----------



## badgrammar

Sana çok sağol Aslan!  I am sure there is a better way, but I have not been able to find it.  I'm just going to paste all those letters on that page into a word document so I can copy and paste whenever I need them.  I did find some of them in my "symbols" menu, but when I try to use them, I just get empty boxes in my text ...

P.S. Bu augustos yine ailem'le Turkiye'ye gideceğem! Çok çok iyiyim !!!  Belki de türkçem daha fazla iyi...  olür?  (Will become better/will improve?  It's horrible, I know  )...


----------



## übermönch

If you are using windows, there is programme called MSKLC which can help you to alter the keyboard layout to your individual needs, f.e. by binding the dotless i to alt+i on the english keymap.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> P.S. Bu augustos yine ailem'le Turkiye'ye gideceğem! Çok çok iyiyim !!!  Belki de türkçem daha fazla iyi...  ol*u*r?  (Will become better/will improve?  It's horrible, I know  )...


It's maybe better without "fazla", the rest sounds perfect.


----------



## ameana7

badgrammar said:


> Sana çok sağ ol Aslan!
> P.S. Bu ağustos yine ailemle Türkiye'ye gideceğim! Çok çok iyiyim !!!  Belki de Türkçem daha iyi...  olur?  (Will become better/will improve?  It's horrible, I know  )...



Dear Badgrammar,

There were just a few spelling errors in your sentences. I agree with Chazz, the rest sounds perfect, but I want to explain something in your first sentence: In Turkish, we say "thank you" in two ways. Firstly "Teşekkürler/teşekkür ederim." or "Sana teşekkür ederim/teşekkürler". 

We also say "Sağ ol", which means (literally of course), "be alive", but we use it in the meaning of "thank you for your help, so have a long life" or something like this. It is difficult to explain. In both ways it is in subjunctive form, so it cannot take "to you/sana."

All in all, "teşekkürler/teşekkür ederim/ sağ ol" have always the same meaning, but you can only use "sana" with "teşekkürler", not with "sağ ol", and "sağ ol" is always written separately.


----------



## MarcB

Here is a virtual keyboard just choose Türkçe from the menu.


----------



## Jana337

My favorite keyboard.


----------



## badgrammar

Okay!  You guys are just too great!  Each and every one!  The keyboards are super, both are bookmarked.  Thanks for the corrections Chazz and Ameana, and Über, thanks for your Übersuggestion !
I needed this to translate the synopsis of a documentary film that centers around a young woman named Nur who is both French and Turkish, and so she has a double cultural identity.  It is very interesting because it looks at the difference between reality and European stereotypes about Turkish culture, Turkish modernity (which combines elements of orient and occident to create a "special blend"), the legacy of Atatürk (of course) and also Turkish people's perception of Europe.  I was very surprised when I recived this translation the other day, as I was not expecting something on Türkiye....


----------



## Whodunit

Search for the special Turkish characters on the Net (or on one of the keyboards suggested), and paste them into Microsoft Word. Then mark it and choose "Symbol..." You should now be able to see it in the character map, of which Word has its own one. If you've found it, click on "Key combination" (I'm not sure about the correct name of the English tab) and enter a combination for the special characters you will always remember.


----------



## Murat Dara

Hello
- You have "Latin Extended-A" (everybody does). Everybody can type in Turkish characters in Microsoft Word without changing their keyboard layout
- Do in this order. In Word, click on "Insert" --> "Symbol". Look at the panel that opens. 1) On the top left of the panel, there is a drop down field "Font:". In "Font:", choose "(normal text)". 2) On the bottom right of the panel, there is a drop down field "from:". In "from:", choose "Unicode (hex)". 3) On the top right of the panel, a new drop down field appears, "Subset:". In "Subset:", choose "Latin Extended-A". 4) Now, finally, you can scroll down, find the character you want to insert and insert it 
Word is complicated, isn't it? 
Enjoy Turkish texts
Best regards
Murat Dara


----------



## huso

to write turkish characters by keystroke, not only in word but with any editor, you should use the following free program www.turkish-keyboard.com.


----------



## swooshington

badgrammar said:


> Still the same trouble... Would someone be k ind enough to type for me here the capital letter of "ş"? I am just copying and pasting.
> 
> Teşekkürler!


   Well if you have xp then type     intl.cpl   in the run box in the start screen go to "language" box and select "details"   click "add" in the installed services box  and then TURKISH as the "input language"     this will give you a new icon that should say     EN        if you click on it it will allow you to choose turkish as the language you use to type            so if you do this, then with the caps lock on ŞŞŞŞŞŞŞŞŞŞŞŞŞŞ    and caps lock off    şşşşşşşşşşşşşşş   thıs ıs the ;: button in english typing                               sorry if anything here is confusing, hope it works for you    but if not, atleast you can cut and paste the capital version from here            ps,   i just now became a member of this site    only for the purpose of conveying this info to you


----------



## huso

Hello swooshington,

The problem with your solution is that some keys on the keyboard will be modified. For example, all the following caracters will change the place on the keyboard :
~ @ # $ ^ / ( ) = ? + * - ; | { } : " < > \ , . [ ] '

and you will have some difficult to find these caracters.

The second problem is that the place of the turkish caracters on the keyboard is not intuitive. For example, to have "ş" you must press ";" key; "ğ"-->"["; ...

The solution proposed for free (there is no add too, this is just a program to help people) at www.turkish-keyboard.com will add missed turkish caracters on your keyboard without modifying the other keys. And it's easy to find these new caracters on the keyboard. For example to have "ş" you press "Altgr + s"; for "ğ" --> "Altgr + g"; ...


----------



## swooshington

Yes it has problems, for some of that you might have to switch between keyboard languages  ( which takes about 3-4 seconds to get back and forth)   but my only reason for the post was to provide a way to type Ş using the standard keyboard and this way allows for all letters in the Turkish alphabet as well.  Also the keys can be customized ( if one wanted to spend the time).  I do appreciate the feedback and I will check out your solution, after it could very well save me annoyance also.


----------



## huso

> Also the keys can be customized ( if one wanted to spend the time)



Yes, I wasted so much time, so I would like a lot people using it. The program will be installed like a standard keyboard.


----------



## Rallino

*Moderator's note:*

This thread has been an unnecessarily long enough discussion, and it's started leading to chat ~ something we do not want in WRF. _*Thread is closed*_. Any further discussions can be carried on via private messaging. 

Thanks everyone, for participating in the thread.


----------

